# Documentary 50th Anniversary of Flight in Canada



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2020)

... loads of fantastic B&W footage in the best Nat Film Board tradition ... FF thru the 'political' interviews
{HT Small Dead Animals]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

